# The marvels of modern technology...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Note this has barely anything to do with Tesla.

My dad is on the phone with my mom, packing his stuff into his car (a Model S ... that’s the end of the Tesla part) to head to a meeting, when of course the car takes over on Bluetooth and their call continues.

My dad drives down the road when the call drops and my mom said she heard bizarre noises.

What happened you ask?

Well of course my dad put his iPhone on top of the car and accidentally left it there. Once he got up to speed or hit a bump the phone fell off the car and there goes the call.

When he gets to where he is going, he grabs someone’s phone and calls my mom. She calls me and I ran over.

Now for the marvels part ... using Find My iPhone we see the phone moving. I use the “lost device” feature and it pings the phone.

A guy picked it up. He saw the alert and called us. Said the phone is smashed up but you can still see the screen.

Amazing all around.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well of course my dad put his iPhone on top of the car and accidentally left it there.




See, I would simply never risk scratching my car by putting *anything* on top of it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> See, I would simply never risk scratching my car by putting *anything* on top of it.


No need to worry about scratching the paint on your roof when your roof is all glass!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

What a saga -- I just spent 2 hours in the car with my mom and we watched my dad's phone creep closer and closer to us. What a nice guy to go out of his way late at night on a Monday to return my dad's phone. He actually stopped his truck in the middle of the road to pick up the phone in the first place.

We met at a very sketchy Checkers just off the highway halfway between where we both were. My car stuck out like a sore thumb


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Made me think of a Timex - takes a licking and keeps on ticking. That's got to be one of the worst cracked screens I've seen that still works.


----------

